# What To Do When Milk Of Magnesia Isn't Working, UGH!!



## AMcCall

I've had an especially stressful 2 weeks, and for the last 6 days, I've been C. Before this, I'd actually gotten into a routine there for a while where I was doing good, and wasn't predominantly D OR C, and I was so happy. But I guess the stress has caused the C again. Normally, Milk of Magnesia REALLY works for me, but it isn't doing the trick this time, which sort of worries me. I've been eating normally the last few days, thinking that SURELY eventually I'd be able to go. But nothing ever happened. By this morning I was so uncomfortable I just couldn't take it anymore, so I took the Milk of Magnesia. Why is it that it works sometimes, and sometimes it doesn't?? It helped a little bit, and I do mean a VERY little bit. Nothing like it normally does, and not nearly enough relief after 6 days of not being able to go. Should I take it again tomorrow and just see if it works?? I have a family gathering this Friday, and I'm scared if I take too much stuff, that I'll be stuck in the bathroom for the whole thing. It's at my house, which is good, but STILL, I feel bad leaving guests out here while I'm camped out on the pot, LOL







If all else fails, I guess I could just take ExLax or something, but I just really wish I could get some relief before I have to do that







Have any of you ever taken the M.O.M. and had it NOT work?? What did you do??


----------



## Paula J.

Yes, I have. Same for me, worked a while than didn't. MOM works by bringing water to the stool I believe. This method no longer works for me. I use suppositories because they are not injested, and they work for me. Everyone has to find what works for them, which can be difficult. I don't want to go on and on about this, but this is the only method along with Levbid that has worked, and continues to work.


----------



## giggles05

I also have had MOM not work for me. I took it one day and it worked beautifully and finally I thought wow I found something that works. Well a day later I took some and nothing, then the day after that took some more and nothing again. So, I don't know sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. What you might want to try is mixing it with a glass of prune juice and drinking it before bed. I have done that a few times in the past and it worked pretty well. It doesn't taste so great, but what are ya gonna do ya know?


----------



## AD

I've been taking milk of magnesia daily for 4 1/2 years now, and I will say it never has stopped working altogether, but there are extreme variations. Some days, it will work very well; Other times, I won't go much at all; but MOST of the time, I probably just have a slightly incomplete movement. I try to live through the bloating, miserable days where MOM didn't work as well, and I know that it will work completely eventually. Stress and emotions alter the effectiveness of the M.O.M. for me. Also, it does not work as well if I eat any significant amount of fruit, potatoes or beans.


----------



## Joan Gregg

Paolo, I've been lurking for a day. What is Levbid for? I thought anything that stopped cramping also made you more constipated.


----------

